# KVM Switch



## Thorsten Ball (27. September 2003)

Hi,

also da ich hier bald einen zweiten Rechner rumstehen
habe, aber nur einen Monitor usw. benutzen möchte
kam ich auf die glorreiche Idee mir einen KVM Switch
zuzulegen. Er sollte aber billig
sein und da es sehr große Preisunterschiede gibt
wollte ich mal Fragen
was für ein Haken denn die Switches für ~30 Euro ( so
wie ich sie will ) haben. Oder ob es schlecht ist wenn ich meine USB Maus mit PS2 Adapter an einen hänge
anstatt einen USB/PS2 Switch zu nehmen.

Vielleicht kennt auch jemand günstige
die ich mir bei eBay ersteigern könnte -> Immer
her mit den Links 

MrNugget


----------



## piepsvo (3. Oktober 2003)

Woher bekommt man den Switch für 30 Euro?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (3. Oktober 2003)

Also ich hab meinen jetzt bei eBay für 24 Euro gekauft.

Such einfach mal nach KVM Switch, da findest du schon viel


----------

